# The Gibson Adam Jones (Tool) Sig is here



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2020)

Thought it was worth it's own thread.

https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/CUS9H...awQKf80C-0fU7J4U33TsH6fYmCEIIlUEro2zMobgQrTo8

https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/CUSID...51OqyvxV-V0GahGeD7CcwXmknfxcTbyjjhrrQS7gUsaic


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 27, 2020)

$6,000 nope!!! Looks great though..


----------



## Edika (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah, nice guitar but just no on the price!


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 27, 2020)

Do we wait 10,000 Days for it to ship and deliver to us?


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 27, 2020)

Those prices... and of course, Gibson's biggest folly will be not making enough because I bet they'll sell very well.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm starting to nod off just imagining the drop-D monotony that will be spilling from those.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Guitar YASSSSSSS
Price NUUUUUUU


----------



## budda (Oct 27, 2020)

Doesnt 6k usd get a vintage lpc?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 27, 2020)

What's a custom wound Seymour Duncan DDJ? Sig pups?


----------



## JSanta (Oct 27, 2020)

budda said:


> Doesnt 6k usd get a vintage lpc?



There are some great Norlin era LPCs out there, but I'd much rather put my money into something new the Gibson CS was putting out there rather than looking for something from the 70s/80s.


----------



## ClownShoes (Oct 27, 2020)

Boring _and _overpriced

A wonderful combination.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2020)

budda said:


> Doesnt 6k usd get a vintage lpc?



Something that needs some work or has been chopped up, or just something that was generally not that great to start with. 

If you don't need the Adam Jones association there are plenty of new LPCs that are great and don't cost $6k. 

Also, these will probably sell out within the week, if not already.


----------



## Gravy Train (Oct 27, 2020)

Says out of stock for both models already? That was fast...


----------



## budda (Oct 27, 2020)

Gravy Train said:


> Says out of stock for both models already? That was fast...



Gibson gonna gibson.

Also thanks to those who confirmed my pricing question. I only know a bit of value on some vintage ES-335's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> What's a custom wound Seymour Duncan DDJ? Sig pups?



Duncan Distortions wound by Maricela Juarez (head winder of Seymour Duncan) herself I believe.


vertigo08 said:


> Boring _and _overpriced
> 
> A wonderful combination.



It sucks it took them this long to finally release it. If they released it around the time of 10,000 days, I can see these being a lot more sought after given how rare Silverbursts were at the time. 

Still though, betting these will still sell like absolute craziness. Tool fans are DIEHARD as fuck.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 27, 2020)

$4k for a mirror and some sandpaper.

EDIT:
This guy must have found a _really _nice mirror.

https://reverb.com/item/36580268-gi...imited-run-tool-sound-custom-shop-new-release


----------



## Edika (Oct 27, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> $4k for a mirror and some sandpaper.
> 
> EDIT:
> This guy must have found a _really _nice mirror.
> ...



Seriously? These kind of people disgust me in a level beyond reason!


----------



## gunch (Oct 27, 2020)

I haven't been following tool for a long time whats the significance of the mirror


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 27, 2020)

gunch said:


> I haven't been following tool for a long time whats the significance of the mirror



It opens your turd eye.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 27, 2020)

Edika said:


> Seriously? These kind of people disgust me in a level beyond reason!



The worst part is the listing is a day old and people have it in their carts.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 27, 2020)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> The worst part is the listing is a day old and people have it in their carts.



It's the seller's alternate account(s) to put pressure on people to buy it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 27, 2020)

Cool guitar but not at that price, no way.


----------



## Glades (Oct 27, 2020)

22 frets ... pass


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 27, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> $4k for a mirror and some sandpaper.
> 
> EDIT:
> This guy must have found a _really _nice mirror.
> ...



Strangely, there is not even an actual close/medium shot of the mirror in that listing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 27, 2020)

....aren't there already Gibson LPs just like this for cheaper?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> $4k for a mirror and some sandpaper.



It's worth looking into the process that Gibson, Fender, and even Nash uses to age guitars, a ton of work goes into it and it's sort of an art of its own. 

If you don't like the idea or outcome that's totally understandable, but don't knock the effort it takes. 

These are hand made one at a time by a team of less than ten people and will hold value better than almost anything else on the market. 

I know folks here don't get the whole "guitar as a collector item".


----------



## StevenC (Oct 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know folks here don't get the whole "guitar as a collector item".


Because we only lose money on resale around here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2020)

Also worth noting this is based on a 1979 Les Paul, so it's built to (IMO) superior specs than your current '50s-spec Les Pauls. And with the price of Norlins skyrocketing over the passed few years, these don't seem TOO bad?

Good luck finding an OG Norlin Silverburst for a decent price.


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 27, 2020)

I love Gibson’s but this probably will also raise the prices of the originals Silverbursts too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2020)

decoy205 said:


> I love Gibson’s but this probably will also raise the prices of the originals Silverbursts too.



The prices of those have been skyrocketing over the last two decades. You used to be able to grab them for under $2k fairly regularly, but now you're lucky to grab shitty ones for $5k. The good ones have been going for over $7k for awhile now. At least as far as original ones before the reissues came out around 12', those are steady at around $4k in LPC trim.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2020)

I got curious and checked after I made my last post. 

THere's 3 on Reverb for $12,000 - $15,000.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2020)

It's funny because it wasn't long ago where the Norlin stuff was functionally worthless. Folks used to part them out to refurb "expensive" versions.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2020)

For some reason I always thought it was more on the silver side like a silver burst or maybe it’s one that I’ve seen pictures of him with in the past? Either way, I like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2020)

Shawn said:


> For some reason I always thought it was more on the silver side like a silver burst or maybe it’s one that I’ve seen pictures of him with in the past? Either way, I like it.



That's what old Silverburst looks like when the clear coat yellows. Under intense stage lights the yellow will wash out and look a little more silver.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's what old Silverburst looks like when the clear coat yellows. Under intense stage lights the yellow will wash out and look a little more silver.


Ahh...makes sense. Love the vintage look.


----------



## park0496 (Oct 27, 2020)

I like it - I probably would’ve bought the regular one if I knew about it earlier today


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The prices of those have been skyrocketing over the last two decades. You used to be able to grab them for under $2k fairly regularly, but now you're lucky to grab shitty ones for $5k. The good ones have been going for over $7k for awhile now. At least as far as original ones before the reissues came out around 12', those are steady at around $4k in LPC trim.



I know in NY the originals were going for way higher then online too. Shops gotta pay rent I guess. They went down a bit at one point when the reissues came out but then right back up. A lot or norlins are crappy but when you find a good one they are amazing. I remember before I got my 07 custom I tried a 1973 at GC and it was amazing. It was 2799 at the time. That same guitar is probably 12k. I wish I bought it.


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh and when I say raise the prices I mean even more than they already are.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2020)

Shawn said:


> Ahh...makes sense. Love the vintage look.



I think the aged silverburst was the inspiration for Bill Kelliher's LTD sig. 






He also rocked a Norlin-burst.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the aged silverburst was the inspiration for Bill Kelliher's LTD sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His LTDs are more like olive drab burst in person. 

I also wouldn't use past tense as he still brings more Gibsons on tour than ESP/LTD stuff.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 28, 2020)

Hmmm maybe I'll spray paint a burst over my all silver '83 LPC and list it as a Adam Jones for $12k LOLOLOL


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2020)

And to think I laughed at the shop owner when he tried to sell me a 73 LPC for $750 and told him he'd never get rid of that thing because nobody would pay that much for 70s garbage and pre-CBS is where it's at...


----------



## Darkscience (Oct 28, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thought it was worth it's own thread.
> 
> https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/CUS9H...awQKf80C-0fU7J4U33TsH6fYmCEIIlUEro2zMobgQrTo8
> 
> https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/CUSID...51OqyvxV-V0GahGeD7CcwXmknfxcTbyjjhrrQS7gUsaic



The tear drop on the guitar on the right was sprayed offset. This is total garbage for the price. (Edit: Total garbage at any price.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

Darkscience said:


> The tear drop on the guitar on the right was sprayed offset. This is total garbage for the price. (Edit: Total garbage at any price.)



That's how the Norlin bursts were. They were known to be shitty, it's just that's what this guitar is a recreation of.

They're basically reproducing something from just about the most loathed time period in Gibson history that they weren't owned by Henry J. 

I haven't taken the time to look at a ton of pictures of the original, but it looks identical, which is sort of the point of these super exact 1:1 builds.

The one on the left is the VOS, the one on the right is the Tom Murphy.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 28, 2020)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> $6,000 nope!!! Looks great though..



‘I’m not sure which is worse this or the price of a Jeff Loomis sig.


----------



## runbirdman (Oct 28, 2020)

This is such an odd conversation to have when people will pay an absolute fortune for a 1:1 Frankenstrat. I mean people pay money for electronics not to work, random currency to be affixed, and shoddy craftsmanship. Gibsons have some of the highest resale values for both production and CS. Just look at the resale for LP Customs and Standards. These are obviously marketed toward a niche, diehard audience. Obviously if Adam Jones' LP had an uncentered burst, they are going to pay a fortune to have the same. If you want a perfectly centered burst, this guitar has been reissued or everyone is more than welcome to buy a Custom and have it refinished.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

runbirdman said:


> This is such an odd conversation to have when people will pay an absolute fortune for a 1:1 Frankenstrat. I mean people pay money for electronics not to work, random currency to be affixed, and shoddy craftsmanship. Gibsons have some of the highest resale values for both production and CS. Just look at the resale for LP Customs and Standards. These are obviously marketed toward a niche, diehard audience. Obviously if Adam Jones' LP had an uncentered burst, they are going to pay a fortune to have the same. If you want a perfectly centered burst, this guitar has been reissued or everyone is more than welcome to buy a Custom and have it refinished.



Folks on here just don't understand collectable guitars.....but will have no problem buying rooms full of $2k+ guitars they only play ever so often, which is sort of collecting as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2020)

Darkscience said:


> The tear drop on the guitar on the right was sprayed offset. This is total garbage for the price. (Edit: Total garbage at any price.)



What Max said. For comparison here's more of Adam's personal guitars and uh... Yeah they aren't pretty


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 28, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks on here just don't understand collectable guitars.....but will have no problem buying rooms full of $2k+ guitars they only play ever so often, which is sort of collecting as well.


Exactly. These guitars will likely never be worth a cent less than what they paid for them.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 28, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> ‘I’m not sure which is worse this or the price of a Jeff Loomis sig.


Neither is a production guitar and they will be coming out of their respective custom shops in limited quantity. There's going to be a premium on releases like these from just about anybody.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 28, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Neither is a production guitar and they will be coming out of their respective custom shops in limited quantity. There's going to be a premium on releases like these from just about anybody.


 Is the loomis sig a limited master build? I was under the impression it was just a new artist model like the other Jackson endorsed people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Neither is a production guitar and they will be coming out of their respective custom shops in limited quantity. There's going to be a premium on releases like these from just about anybody.





soul_lip_mike said:


> Is the loomis sig a limited master build? I was under the impression it was just a new artist model like the other Jackson endorsed people.



Never heard anything about the JL sig being limited either. Only things that are similar is they're both made in their brand's custom shops.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 28, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only things that are similar is they're both made in their brand's custom shops.



Yeah, from what I read on other threads on this site, the "Custom shop" for Jackson has two branches where the production models are a tier below (so to speak) from the master builds most of us "normal people" can't access regularly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Yeah, from what I read on other threads on this site, the "Custom shop" for Jackson has two branches where the production models are a tier below (so to speak) from the master builds most of us "normal people" can't access regularly.



Not really. It's all the same people and equipment in the same building, it's just the options available that are different.


----------



## brector (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 28, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. It's all the same people and equipment in the same building, it's just the options available that are different.



Interesting! So a "master" builder also builds the regular mass produced USA ones us normies buy?


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 28, 2020)

I have been a huge Tool fan since the early nineties and these just don’t do it for me. I get that they are replicas of his guitars but for this money I would rather get a small pile of nicer, more beautiful guitars.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Oct 28, 2020)

Is the one with the mirror on Reverb a real one? That relicing looks terrible.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't see these moving a lot of product at that price, but an Epi version would allow a lot of younger, less affluent consumers into the fold, and in turn, they may turn a lot more product as a result.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I don't see these moving a lot of product at that price



Both are sold out.

That's 258 guitars in less than 24 hours. Total retail sales of $1,864,000.

That would be over 2,600 Epi LPCs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Interesting! So a "master" builder also builds the regular mass produced USA ones us normies buy?



It depends on the builds at hand, but even the "Masterbuilt" stuff isn't always 100% one guy. A lot of the work is done by the basic wood shop, the paint department, inlay guy, etc.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 28, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Both are sold out.
> 
> That's 258 guitars in less than 24 hours. Total retail sales of $1,864,000.
> 
> That would be over 2,600 Epi LPCs.



Thank you for the clarification, I was not aware that this was a limited production run.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2020)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Thank you for the clarification, I was not aware that this was a limited production run.



Yeah, 179 of the VOS and 79 Tom Murphy. 

If I had to guess, we'll probably see a regular Gibson USA model next year. That's often what happens after these Gibson Custom runs.


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 29, 2020)

Or an Epi version


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2020)

decoy205 said:


> Or an Epi version



It usually goes Custom -> USA or USA -> Epi, but anything could happen. Historically they work thier way down the price ladder to maximize profit, so Epi models are the last iteration. 

The ad copy makes it seem like there's more to come, and since these sold FAST they'll probably cook something up quickly.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 29, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never heard anything about the JL sig being limited either. Only things that are similar is they're both made in their brand's custom shops.


When I got in the queue for a dave davidson warrior about 3-4 years back, i had several conversations with my dealer about what the custom shop was doing. In that case, they were making limited runs in small batches through their masterbuilders for the davidson models, phil collen, mick thompson, etc...all with MSRPs in the 5-6K range. The common factor was they were all advertised and stamped as coming out of the custom shop. All the promotional pictures of the loomis model show a custom shop logo stamped on the back of the headstock, so it's likely a similar game plan. I did go back and check the website and it doesn't say "limited edition", but they are still taking preorders over a year after the announcement, so my guess is it's a similar process as the limited runs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> When I got in the queue for a dave davidson warrior about 3-4 years back, i had several conversations with my dealer about what the custom shop was doing. In that case, they were making limited runs in small batches through their masterbuilders for the davidson models, phil collen, mick thompson, etc...all with MSRPs in the 5-6K range. The common factor was they were all advertised and stamped as coming out of the custom shop. All the promotional pictures of the loomis model show a custom shop logo stamped on the back of the headstock, so it's likely a similar game plan. I did go back and check the website and it doesn't say "limited edition", but they are still taking preorders over a year after the announcement, so my guess is it's a similar process as the limited runs.



Jackson is just so far behind across the board, hence the big price bump recently. It was that or close the shop for orders entirely.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 29, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson is just so far behind across the board, hence the big price bump recently. It was that or close the shop for orders entirely.


I keep reading about this and I’m really curious as to why. Has demand for USA Jackson’s skyrocketed in the last few years? I bought two mint USA SL1’s off of eBay for like $1200 a pop back in 2013.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2020)

RevelGTR said:


> I keep reading about this and I’m really curious as to why. Has demand for USA Jackson’s skyrocketed in the last few years? I bought two mint USA SL1’s off of eBay for like $1200 a pop back in 2013.



Yes. 

When they switched over to the Selects demand went through the roof.


----------



## fps (Oct 29, 2020)

I wanted one of these so badly and am kinda glad they sold out immediately, removes any issue for me with overspending. On this one specific item.


----------



## 70Seven (Oct 29, 2020)

Is anything different about this guitar? Its just a Les Paul with a paint job. Can this guitar do anything a sun burst cant?


----------



## Wildebeest (Oct 29, 2020)

70Seven said:


> Is anything different about this guitar? Its just a Les Paul with a paint job. Can this guitar do anything a sun burst cant?


I think you know the answer to this question


----------



## 70Seven (Oct 29, 2020)

Wildebeest said:


> I think you know the answer to this question


Yup! I do...


----------



## stevexc (Oct 29, 2020)

70Seven said:


> Is anything different about this guitar? Its just a Les Paul with a paint job. Can this guitar do anything a sun burst cant?



It can't be an Adam Jones silverburst LP replica.

I don't understand why it's so hard for people to get this.

The point of it isn't for your regular average joe out guitar shopping to consider one of these. That's like shopping for a Lambo or something as your daily driver to run to the grocery store with. Sure, you can do that if you really want to, but that's not the point of it - a Camry would work just as well, and is within a typical car purchaser's budget.

It's a luxury collector's item. For collectors. People with money to burn or invest.

If your first thought is "what does this do that a cheaper guitar can't" then not only have you missed the point entirely, but you're not the target market at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2020)

70Seven said:


> Is anything different about this guitar? Its just a Les Paul with a paint job. Can this guitar do anything a sun burst cant?



If you're picky about specs, this has a maple neck with a volute, vs a solid mahogany neck.


----------



## 777 (Oct 29, 2020)

I really dont get how any LP can be called a signature model if its just different pups and paint


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2020)

777 said:


> I really dont get how any LP can be called a signature model if its just different pups and paint



That describes at least 90% of all signature branded gear.


----------



## Darkscience (Oct 29, 2020)

stevexc said:


> It can't be an Adam Jones silverburst LP replica.
> 
> I don't understand why it's so hard for people to get this.
> 
> ...



I agree it is a collectors item, but the analogy is wrong. It is not like buying a Lambo vs a Camry. It is buying a new Camry made to look like some other guys old Camry. 

That being said I do understand collectors items, I did not realize his original guitar was as ugly as it is. I just looked at the pictures and figured Gibson screwed it all up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2020)

Darkscience said:


> It is buying a new Camry made to look like some other guys old Camry.



Pretty much this if the "some other guy" was a huge influence on your life and love of driving.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 29, 2020)

Does everyone complain about the other artists with signature/limited run LP's or is it just an Adam Jones thing?


----------



## budda (Oct 29, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you're picky about specs, this has a maple neck with a volute, vs a solid mahogany neck.



At least it has good specs then.

Im debating moving an all mahogany guitar for hog/maple goodness myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2020)

budda said:


> At least it has good specs then.
> 
> Im debating moving an all mahogany guitar for hog/maple goodness myself.



yyyep it's what I was saying earlier.  An arguably better-specced LPC.


----------



## budda (Oct 29, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> yyyep it's what I was saying earlier.  An arguably better-specced LPC.



Yep. Not being a Tool devotee, I'd put that $ to a nik huber and used private stock lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Does everyone complain about the other artists with signature/limited run LP's or is it just an Adam Jones thing?



I know Tool is pretty polarizing, but here it's probably mostly Gibson hate.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 29, 2020)

“This is overpriced and stupid” - People paying $4500 for an RG clone with a diseased wood top that the builder paid $100 for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2020)

RevelGTR said:


> “This is overpriced and stupid” - People paying $4500 for an RG clone with a diseased wood top that the builder paid $100 for.



I really, really wanted to bring up the Ibanez JPM100 too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 29, 2020)

My only complaint was the $4k price difference for the relic version. I get that it's an even more limited edition, but that seems insane. But, they did sell out, so what do I know?  There's already multiple on Reverb marked up to $18k, it will be interesting to see if any of those sell. Most hardcore Tool fans are in their 40's now, so they (should) have considerably more disposable income than the typical guitar buyer.


----------



## coupe89 (Oct 29, 2020)

777 said:


> I really dont get how any LP can be called a signature model if its just different pups and paint


All Les Pauls are signature models.


----------



## VGK17 (Oct 30, 2020)

coupe89 said:


> All Les Pauls are signature models.


Using that faulty logic almost every guitar is a "signature model".


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 30, 2020)

VGK17 said:


> Using that faulty logic almost every guitar is a "signature model".



I don't know, I can't think of another guitar that's named after the initial artist vs. manufacturer that's lead to so many subsequent models.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 30, 2020)

Jesus. Dude finally gets the opportunity to make a sig model. All he does is get an insanely expensive copy of the guitar he already has. What a tool...


----------



## Vyn (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know Tool is pretty polarizing, but here it's probably mostly Gibson hate.



Both. It's the worst nightmare, an overhyped band with a rabbid fanbase and an overhyped brand with a rabbid fanbase. It's just too much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 30, 2020)

Vyn said:


> Both. It's the worst nightmare, an overhyped band with a rabbid fanbase and an overhyped brand with a rabbid fanbase. It's just too much.



In both cases I'd say the haters are far more rabbid than the fans, especially when both have been so successful, which is sort of the opposite of hype depending on how you look at it. 

If you listen to the hate you'd wonder how they're even around anymore, and that's when it dawns on you that maybe it's the detractors that are living in an alternative reality. 

This thing never had a chance around here. It checks off all the boxes:

- Polarizing band
- Reviled brand
- Priced above a used Prestige

It is what it is.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In both cases I'd say the haters are far more rabbid than the fans, especially when both have been so successful, which is sort of the opposite of hype depending on how you look at it.
> 
> If you listen to the hate you'd wonder how they're even around anymore, and that's when it dawns on you that maybe it's the detractors that are living in an alternative reality.
> 
> ...



I'm not a hater - I listen to Tool, I think they are alright and do what they do, I understand why they got as big as they have. I love Les Pauls, some of the filthiest, knarlest, downtuned B-standard riffs that I love are recorded on Les Pauls and I think they are fantastic to play. I just think the core fanbases of both are over the top with praise, kind of like a high percentage of this forum can be with "insert flavoured djent gear of the month" (And I'm guilty of that myself).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 30, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I'm not a hater - I listen to Tool, I think they are alright and do what they do, I understand why they got as big as they have. I love Les Pauls, some of the filthiest, knarlest, downtuned B-standard riffs that I love are recorded on Les Pauls and I think they are fantastic to play. I just think the core fanbases of both are over the top with praise, kind of like a high percentage of this forum can be with "insert flavoured djent gear of the month" (And I'm guilty of that myself).



You can't compare the fanboism of new "hype gear" to an over century old guitar company who helped write the book on the modern guitar and a band that's been around for three decades with over 12 million sales and five Platinum albums. 

That's the point I was sort of making. The accomplishments of both are impressive outside of any subjective opinion about how deserving or non-deserving they are of fandom. They've earned it relative to thier peers.


----------



## 70Seven (Oct 30, 2020)

Just realized there's only 79 of these made.. I get the price now.. But sucks for tool fans who have bene waiting for this to happen. Think a production model will come out soon after?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 30, 2020)

70Seven said:


> Just realized there's only 79 of these made.. I get the price now.. But sucks for tool fans who have bene waiting for this to happen. Think a production model will come out soon after?



It's being advertised as a "multi-year partnership", and given similar releases, there's probably a regular Gibson USA model coming down the pike. They're getting the big budget, super fan stuff out of the way.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know Tool is pretty polarizing, but here it's probably mostly Gibson hate.



Bingo!!


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 30, 2020)

It's not that tool is bad. I thought they were good on the radio in the 90s and I even bought a cd. It was just the constant bombardment of moronic comments by my burned out pothead idiot friends about the amazing perfect genius of tool that turned me off. They ruined tool, marley, hendrix, the beatles. Or anyone in the army that found out I was a metalhead was like oh yeah man tool is like the metal for enlightened people man. It's so way beyond normal music, maaan.


----------



## 70Seven (Oct 30, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> It's not that tool is bad. I thought they were good on the radio in the 90s and I even bought a cd. It was just the constant bombardment of moronic comments by my burned out pothead idiot friends about the amazing perfect genius of tool that turned me off. They ruined tool, marley, hendrix, the beatles. Or anyone in the army that found out I was a metalhead was like oh yeah man tool is like the metal for enlightened people man. It's so way beyond normal music, maaan.



Yeah tool has alot of those fans. I know this guy when we were talking about tool he said something about Ænema and I replied with a joke like "yeah those guys really dont like hollywood".. and he replied with, "no man, the song is about life as a whole".. I let that sit and then when discussing the lyrics to another song, he then again replied "No man I disagree, I think the song is about life man"...


----------



## kidmendel (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's being advertised as a "multi-year partnership", and given similar releases, there's probably a regular Gibson USA model coming down the pike. They're getting the big budget, super fan stuff out of the way.



I had missed that, that's good to hear. This one is too expensive for me but I'd definitely think about a regular production model!


----------



## coupe89 (Oct 31, 2020)

VGK17 said:


> Using that faulty logic almost every guitar is a "signature model".


But the Les Paul is Les Paul's signature guitar. The really weird thing is that Les Paul has his own signature Les Paul too the recording model.


----------



## godgrinder (Nov 1, 2020)

70Seven said:


> But sucks for tool fans who have bene waiting for this to happen.



They had all the time in the world to buy a real 1979 Silverburst at $3000 before the price went through the roof this year though.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 1, 2020)

I missed out on every single pre-order I tried to get because I had no idea they were made available for purchase. 

Now I'm on the hunt on the secondary market and totally striking out...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2020)

Blitzie said:


> I missed out on every single pre-order I tried to get because I had no idea they were made available for purchase.
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt on the secondary market and totally striking out...



Man these things are gonna be craaaaazy fucking overpriced once they hit the used market I imagine. Best hope is that Gibson does a full production model. I get the feeling that Adam wouldn't want that though.


----------



## Velokki (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh my lord. What in the actual fuck.

I'm so glad that even though I'm a massive Adam Jones fan, I feel absolutely no need to own a Silverburst (never liked the colour). If I was fanatic and this was my dream guitar, I'd be so anxious and mad right now.


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 1, 2020)

Blitzie said:


> I missed out on every single pre-order I tried to get because I had no idea they were made available for purchase.
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt on the secondary market and totally striking out...



Yeah its not gonna end well.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 1, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Yeah its not gonna end well.



I'm getting that feeling. I'll regret it if I don't try though. 

Really wish ANY announcement would have been made about pre-orders. By the time I started calling around, they were all gone. I probably called 100 shops, no exaggeration.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 1, 2020)

Velokki said:


> Oh my lord. What in the actual fuck.
> 
> I'm so glad that even though I'm a massive Adam Jones fan, I feel absolutely no need to own a Silverburst (never liked the colour). If I was fanatic and this was my dream guitar, I'd be so anxious and mad right now.



Welcome to my current life haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2020)

Blitzie said:


> I'm getting that feeling. I'll regret it if I don't try though.
> 
> Really wish ANY announcement would have been made about pre-orders. By the time I started calling around, they were all gone. I probably called 100 shops, no exaggeration.



There are always cancelations. Don't stop trying.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 1, 2020)

Edika said:


> Seriously? These kind of people disgust me in a level beyond reason!



Does the person with $16k to throw around on a guitar disgust you more?

That's kinda where I'm at with this stuff.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 1, 2020)

Blitzie said:


> I missed out on every single pre-order I tried to get because I had no idea they were made available for purchase.
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt on the secondary market and totally striking out...



Zzounds had the VOS model up for pre-orders most of Friday.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2020)

wakjob said:


> Does the person with $16k to throw around on a guitar disgust you more?
> 
> That's kinda where I'm at with this stuff.



Sounds like a personal problem...


----------



## Edika (Nov 1, 2020)

wakjob said:


> Does the person with $16k to throw around on a guitar disgust you more?
> 
> That's kinda where I'm at with this stuff.



Last time I said something like this here I was told off for trying to tell people what to do with their money lol.

In this particular situation the body is not even cold. It's not that there's been a few years since the model was out and it picked up in value. Someone literally bought one or two to sell in an outrageous price. It's like that dick that bought Mustaine's guitar and a year later he was selling them for ridiculous prices. Only like literally the same or next day they got their hands on these guitars.

The person who would buy this guitar I don't know. It's either a moron with more money than common sense or someone planning to sell it in a couple of years for double that so they go back to the previous category.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2020)

Edika said:


> Last time I said something like this here I was told off for trying to tell people what to do with their money lol.
> 
> In this particular situation the body is not even cold. It's not that there's been a few years since the model was out and it picked up in value. Someone literally bought one or two to sell in an outrageous price. It's like that dick that bought Mustaine's guitar and a year later he was selling them for ridiculous prices. Only like literally the same or next day they got their hands on these guitars.
> 
> The person who would buy this guitar I don't know. It's either a moron with more money than common sense or someone planning to sell it in a couple of years for double that so they go back to the previous category.



It wasn't a grear flipper, it was a store. It was also in The Netherlands, so some of that price has to do with being outside North America, where Gibson stuff tends to be more expensive. Not to mention it was open to offers, so who knows what it sold for.


----------



## Edika (Nov 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It wasn't a grear flipper, it was a store. It was also in The Netherlands, so some of that price has to do with being outside North America, where Gibson stuff tends to be more expensive. Not to mention it was open to offers, so who knows what it sold for.



I was not aware of that. If it was the signed example, that was about 10K, then maybe it was due to VAT and difference in Euros vs Dollars. Stuff is more expensive here for sure but Gibson has been on the better side of the US brands selling in Europe. But it depends on the dealer too. The Slash signatures were quite reasonably priced and not miles apart from the US price. More expensive for sure but not crazily more.

I was watching Trogly's show and he did mention two or three sellers in Reverb selling at that price or close to that. I didn't follow up to see if any of them was out of the US and they were actual shops I just found that in extremely poor taste.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2020)

Edika said:


> I was not aware of that. If it was the signed example, that was about 10K, then maybe it was due to VAT and difference in Euros vs Dollars. Stuff is more expensive here for sure but Gibson has been on the better side of the US brands selling in Europe. But it depends on the dealer too. The Slash signatures were quite reasonably priced and not miles apart from the US price. More expensive for sure but not crazily more.
> 
> I was watching Trogly's show and he did mention two or three sellers in Reverb selling at that price or close to that. I didn't follow up to see if any of them was out of the US and they were actual shops I just found that in extremely poor taste.



I've just noticed that there's something of a knee-jerk reaction to Reverb pricing that's fairly unwarranted given the ability to negotiate and make offers.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 1, 2020)

park0496 said:


> Zzounds had the VOS model up for pre-orders most of Friday.



They did?! You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeah, they were up for at least 6-8 hrs. Do you remember the buckethead sig 8 or 9 years ago? What they did with those was they gave their orders to Gibson and Gibson made more guitars to fulfill. Fingers crossed they come through like that again haha


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 1, 2020)

park0496 said:


> Yeah, they were up for at least 6-8 hrs. Do you remember the buckethead sig 8 or 9 years ago? What they did with those was they gave their orders to Gibson and Gibson made more guitars to fulfill. Fingers crossed they come through like that again haha



I can't believe I didn't know. I looked on Zzsounds and I can't even find the page for it so they must've taken it down after it sold out. 

If you Google "Adam Jones signature Les Paul", no retail links come up.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 1, 2020)

They locked it up Friday night. You can see it in my recently viewed items.. don’t give up there will be more out there!


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 1, 2020)

Ahhh dammit! I can't believe that. I can't check every website every second every day haha. 

I'm going to keep hunting! I've made calls to Sweetwater and Wild West and I have my name on lists in case any extras come up.


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 1, 2020)

Blitzie said:


> Ahhh dammit! I can't believe that. I can't check every website every second every day haha.
> 
> I'm going to keep hunting! I've made calls to Sweetwater and Wild West and I have my name on lists in case any extras come up.


This is a bit unrelated, but I got tired of checking every day if some EVH stuff was in stock, so I just told Sweetwater to notify when they're in stock.

I recommend that if you haven't done so, I'd recommend going ahead and telling Sweetwater (not sure if Wild West does it too) to notify when something's in stock. Then again, you gotta act fast because you never know how many guitars they have in stock and how fast people are gonna act when they hear it's in stock.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 2, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Sounds like a personal problem...



It's a goddam stick of wood and metal...jayzus.
Go help a neighbor in need instead.

yep...personal problems.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 2, 2020)

wakjob said:


> It's a goddam stick of wood and metal...jayzus.
> Go help a neighbor in need instead.
> 
> yep...personal problems.



Yep sounds like it... guess I've just never been self-righteous or self-entitled enough to feel like I have a right to have a say in or be indignant about what other people do with their money

I'm also pretty sure we've had this argument before...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm just kind of blown away by these prices. A guitar went for more than I've paid for all my saxes combined NEW. About double, and it's a collectible item. The more I play the more I start to value functionality and my current rig is reflecting that pretty hard. I actually do love that color but honestly? I wouldn't pay more than probably $900 on a Gibson, it's just gonna get torn to bits and rebuilt anyways. 

Like yeah it looks perfectly how it should and I love the Trogly's guitar show for how gorgeous some of those instruments are but they're always instruments first. I can't wrap my head around it but if someone pays for it and people are living bc of it I can't really fault them.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 2, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Yep sounds like it... guess I've just never been self-righteous or self-entitled enough to feel like I have a right to have a say in or be indignant about what other people do with their money
> 
> I'm also pretty sure we've had this argument before...



Has less to do with things like ideology, and more with me falling out of love with music & guitar.

Peace & cheers!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 2, 2020)

wakjob said:


> Has less to do with things like ideology, and more with me falling out of love with music & guitar.
> 
> Peace & cheers!


----------



## ClownShoes (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow this thread went off rails haha.

My main gripe with a hyped signature guitar is.... it's just a les paul. It aint even unique.

I like players who created their own shape, or at least modified an existing one and called it their own. When I first saw the Music Man St. Vincent I thought what the fuck is that? but it grew on me and I'm glad EB took a chance on it. The Dean ML if it came out today would probably be met with confusion too, now it's a de-facto Dime sig (his Washburn sigs were pretty wild too).

Feel free to ignore my babbling. I have nothing against people who'll buy a 6k LP and let it sit in a cupboard then sell it 10 years later.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 3, 2020)

At this point, I’m just going to find a beat LPC and get it re-finished as an yellow’d/green’d Silverburst. Unless the Jones sig magically makes Danny Carey pop up in your house with his kit, ready to jam.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 3, 2020)

I still want one


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 3, 2020)

A Silverburst V! at 4:25


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 3, 2020)

Blitzie said:


> I still want one



same - but like any commodity squeeze , the strong hand wins so patience


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 3, 2020)

I feel like I just watched “the ring”.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Nov 3, 2020)

Thats funny how many videos are filmed in the place the dark knight used for the bat cave.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 4, 2020)

mikernaut said:


> A Silverburst V! at 4:25



Meh... 50s style. May as well be an epiphone masterdon model. 

A 79 reissue silverburst v would be cause for arousal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2020)

https://www.premierguitar.com/artic...geyVlKwR3uxBW7Pn_ktCfFVvoo_cFWd1wSZK3r_4_ru-c

Told you that Tool fans are crazy diehards.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 5, 2020)

That sucks


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 5, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.premierguitar.com/artic...geyVlKwR3uxBW7Pn_ktCfFVvoo_cFWd1wSZK3r_4_ru-c
> 
> Told you that Tool fans are crazy diehards.



I would be absolutely crushed if I was one of the people who ordered from Sweetwater. I hope they track them all down and they get into the hands of the people who ordered them.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 5, 2020)

Sounds like an inside job...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 5, 2020)

park0496 said:


> Sounds like an inside job...


Like 9/11


----------



## park0496 (Nov 5, 2020)

Okay buddy


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 5, 2020)

Geez this sounds like the start of a really shitty heist movie. I hope they catch the perpetrators and slap in them in their faces with concertina wire.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 6, 2020)

What if they were stolen to be destroyed?


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 6, 2020)

-Rare picture of a Tool fan/conspiracy theorist hard at work using numerology and meditation to explain the Adam Jones LPC heist. 
November 06th, 2020


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 6, 2020)

The thieves obviously knew exactly what they were taking, but they'd have to know that the serial numbers would be out there for people to know if they're hot. Maybe they all can be sold to private collectors. Then again, what's the point of paying top dollar for a guitar if you can't show it off?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 6, 2020)

@Demiurge Well, I imagine like high-profile art heist purchasers and the sort they _do_ show them off, just not to the average person.

I wonder if this incident will even further inflate the value of all the Adam Jones models or just those serials in particular.

All I can say is these guitars are going to be selling for even more ludicrous money some day, count on it.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 6, 2020)

They even put Jumbo frets; no Gibson fret nibs on these - nice


----------



## Fretwreck (Nov 14, 2020)

I like tool. They rock.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Nov 14, 2020)

park0496 said:


> Sounds like an inside job...


Bingo. I suspect Tommy DeSimone.

But yeah, stealing these really doesn't make sense. You can't show them off, because if you do you run the risk of someone snitching you out. So what are you going to do with one? They're never going to appreciate, and Gibson's just going to have to replace them for PR reasons. So great, you got a stolen guitar you can never show to anyone else now, and which you can can never publicly resell. Sort defeats the purpose of being collector's item then, doesn't it?


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Bingo. I suspect Tommy DeSimone.
> 
> But yeah, stealing these really doesn't make sense. You can't show them off, because if you do you run the risk of someone snitching you out. So what are you going to do with one? They're never going to appreciate, and Gibson's just going to have to replace them for PR reasons. So great, you got a stolen guitar you can never show to anyone else now, and which you can can never publicly resell. Sort defeats the purpose of being collector's item then, doesn't it?


Idk. Don't collectors just hoard shit anyway?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Nov 14, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Idk. Don't collectors just hoard shit anyway?


People are buying these for the bragging rights of owning one, and to obviously resell after they've appreciated substantially. Now you can't brag about owning stolen property because you'll eventually get caught, and you can't resell one of these now because they're essentially worthless, as they'll no longer be recognized by the collecting community as "valuable". And it's not even like this was a one-of-a-kind piece like a painting or a sculpture where "ownership", even the illicit type, confers a measure of prestige. No. The only "value" these guitars have now are to the cops.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> People are buying these for the bragging rights of owning one, and to obviously resell after they've appreciated substantially. Now you can't brag about owning stolen property because you'll eventually get caught, and you can't resell one of these now because they're essentially worthless, as they'll no longer be recognized by the collecting community as "valuable". And it's not even like this was a one-of-a-kind piece like a painting or a sculpture where "ownership", even the illicit type, confers a measure of prestige. No. The only "value" these guitars have now are to the cops.


Or to a person that really likes tool and wanted an exact replica of the tool guy's guitar. And a few backups for when one gets worn out.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> People are buying these for the bragging rights of owning one, and to obviously resell after they've appreciated substantially. Now you can't brag about owning stolen property because you'll eventually get caught, and you can't resell one of these now because they're essentially worthless, as they'll no longer be recognized by the collecting community as "valuable". And it's not even like this was a one-of-a-kind piece like a painting or a sculpture where "ownership", even the illicit type, confers a measure of prestige. No. The only "value" these guitars have now are to the cops.


Also, don't forget that whoever did it is causing some insufferable tool fans a small inconvenience.


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> People are buying these for the bragging rights of owning one, and to obviously resell after they've appreciated substantially. Now you can't brag about owning stolen property because you'll eventually get caught, and you can't resell one of these now because they're essentially worthless, as they'll no longer be recognized by the collecting community as "valuable". And it's not even like this was a one-of-a-kind piece like a painting or a sculpture where "ownership", even the illicit type, confers a measure of prestige. No. The only "value" these guitars have now are to the cops.



A lot of stolen luxury cars are actually sold elsewhere in the world. Stolen in America and shipped by containers. Maybe this will be the same type of deal? I'm sure there are wealthy tool fans somewhere in the world who doesn't care if it's stolen or not. 

I'm sure the people that stole them knew exactly what they were doing, contrary to a regular home burglar that steal a unique piece without knowing it on the spot then ends up putting it in a dumpster somewhere. If that's the case, they probably got the "how to diapose of them" part figured out before the fact.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Nov 14, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> A lot of stolen luxury cars are actually sold elsewhere in the world. Stolen in America and shipped by containers. Maybe this will be the same type of deal? I'm sure there are wealthy tool fans somewhere in the world who doesn't care if it's stolen or not.
> 
> I'm sure the people that stole them knew exactly what they were doing, contrary to a regular home burglar that steal a unique piece without knowing it on the spot then ends up putting it in a dumpster somewhere. If that's the case, they probably got the "how to diapose of them" part figured out before the fact.


But here's the thing, these are supposed to be limited to a certain number, right? Now if Gibson replaces them then that means there will be that many more in circulation. Also, what happens if a stolen one is recovered afterwards? Will Gibson destroy it? 

Feels like this whole episode is just the icing on an already ridiculously over-hyped cake anyways. It's just a damn Les Paul.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 14, 2020)

Some people just want a cool guitar to play, but it seems like as far as Gibson fandom goes, the Venn diagram of "people who would pay beaucoup bucks for a rare Gibson" and "people who care about the lineage/traceability of the instrument" would be close to a circle. I doubt these guitars are going to be offloaded at a discount, and the buyers could've picked-up a vintage silverburst or waited for the probable standard sig model.

But hey, the fact that the whole ordeal has things about it that don't make sense is the genius of the heist


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2020)

Probably just a publicity stunt because it's tool and has to be controversial.


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 14, 2020)

Maybe it's some kind of inception type of scenario with alternate realities and time travel, where a young Adam Jones needed to grab a few of these as he lost the original one and Tool as we know it would have never existed if he didn't pull this extravagant time travel reality defying stunt. 

It's all related to Fibonacci numbers man, you wouldn't undestand.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 16, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Now you can't brag about owning stolen property because you'll eventually get caught, and you can't resell one of these now because they're essentially worthless



Now if you're ok with waiting 20 years you still got a free investment: you will "discover it" in a "barn find" somewhere and then sell it as original once the active legal window closes forever. Since I see dudes on YT bragging about smashing the speed limit with video proof... but well after the fact, I do suppose crime in the USA has an "expiration date" so to speak.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Nov 16, 2020)

Andromalia said:


> Now if you're ok with waiting 20 years you still got a free investment: you will "discover it" in a "barn find" somewhere and then sell it as original once the active legal window closes forever. Since I see dudes on YT bragging about smashing the speed limit with video proof... but well after the fact, I do suppose crime in the USA has an "expiration date" so to speak.


Statue of Limitations.


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 16, 2020)

Silverburst Epiphones are on sale right now $549.99!


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 16, 2020)

^Might as well if you want a silverburst that bad, right? It's kind of funny that the 'story' of Adam Jones' own silverburst is that he picked-up an odd duck of a guitar and made it something popular (and expensive). I dunno- the more interesting thing to replicate here isn't the guitar finish but rather the search for an odd duck of one's own.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 16, 2020)

I went away for a while and thought about this - I'm actually not opposed to it being 10k. What shits me is that they are making 79 of them. The ultra-expensive collector thing is fine, maybe limit the number a bit more, otherwise it just comes off as a blatant cash grab. Even if these cost $5k each to make, that's still a tidy 395k someone is pocketing.


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 17, 2020)

Gibson is over priced to begin with when you get into their custom shop and what not. But this is just ridiculous honestly. Nothing about that guitar is worth 10 grand.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 17, 2020)

It’s worth whatever someone is willing to pay, and given the fact they sold out immediately shows me they’re in fact worth it.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 17, 2020)

Tool superfans are utterly buckwild so it doesn't surprise me that they all sold. Well played, Gibson.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 17, 2020)

Vyn said:


> that's still a tidy 395k someone is pocketing.



In the world of industry: peanuts. That's 10 people at minimum wage.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Nov 17, 2020)

Tool fans will spend obscene amounts of money for scalped tickets any a bottle of Maynard’s personal wine. I’m actually surprised they didn’t ask MORE than 10k for the relic’d custom. I know a few physicians that are huge TOOL fans and would have grabbed one of these without a second thought. 

Given that idea, these are likely investment pieces that will go up un value. Provided Gibson doesn’t take the Slash route and keep releasing new models that dilute the market. 

Original 70’s silverbursts still fetch a pretty penny, especially since Adam came onto the scene, popularizing the model. I’m sure that 79 more on the market didn’t just kill the demand.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Nov 18, 2020)

Spicypickles said:


> It’s worth whatever someone is willing to pay, and given the fact they sold out immediately shows me they’re in fact worth it.


It's very surprising to me that this is such a hard concept to grasp for some people. Seriously, this guitar wasn't meant for everyone to own. Not even Tool fans I'm sure. It's a limited model and priced where they wanted it to be, and low and behold it sold out in minutes. It's no different than any other super limited artist model they've done in the past.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 18, 2020)

Moreso, the value for those who can afford it is that _you _can't.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Andromalia said:


> Moreso, the value for those who can afford it is that _you _can't.



False assumption based on the tendency to assume that people that can afford stuff care what anyone else thinks. Having spent time with people who can actually afford nice stuff and being able to afford some nice stuff myself, most of them don't give a fuck and buy things because they enjoy them.


----------



## park0496 (Nov 18, 2020)

I bought one of the VOS models from zZounds When they randomly listed them the Friday after the launch. It’s a great guitar and I’m enjoying it. I’ve had a couple other LPCs and they’ve all been great!

look at those new Hendrix models...


----------



## nikt (May 4, 2021)

Gibson decided to remake the stolen LPCs. Not best info for collectors that received their ordered guitars, but very good news for people that ordered guitars that were stolen.


----------



## possumkiller (May 4, 2021)

Good on Gibson for a change. And fuck collectors. They have enough cash to waste on one of these, they have enough to collect something else.


----------



## Dekay82 (May 4, 2021)

I like the pricetag on the Adam Jones sig. It doubled the value of my 1980 silver burst overnight


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2021)

I'm still waiting for the Adam Jones Flying V to be officially revealed. And if that gets the Epiphone treatment, I'm in serious trouble.


----------



## soliloquy (May 5, 2021)

so...epiphone is getting its own spin of the Adam Jones sig
https://www.mylespaul.com/attachments/screenshot_20210503-165300_instagram-jpg.535238/

source:
https://www.mylespaul.com/threads/adam-jones-les-paul-confirmed.454980/


----------



## nikt (May 5, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm still waiting for the Adam Jones Flying V to be officially revealed. And if that gets the Epiphone treatment, I'm in serious trouble.



You mean Brent Hinds flying V


----------



## soliloquy (May 5, 2021)

teaser

source: https://www.gearnews.com/adam-jones...ature-model-1979-les-paul-custom-silverburst/


----------



## beerandbeards (May 7, 2021)

View media item 3897
I just got this and I’m a fan of what Epiphone is currently doing. Fit and finish is great. If you can’t wait for the AJ Epiphone, I’d recommend this one


----------



## manu80 (Dec 9, 2022)

The epi are about to be released
But …look ! Another mf…. speculating
Love the arguments he gibes for selling it…








Epiphone Adam Jones Signature Art Series Les Paul Custom | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 9, 2022)

manu80 said:


> The epi are about to be released
> But …look ! Another mf…. speculating
> Love the arguments he gibes for selling it…
> 
> ...


they were released 2 days ago. and sold out at most major guitar stores yesterday.
But its just 1st wave of 7. Each wave having 800 editions.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 9, 2022)

manu80 said:


> The epi are about to be released
> But …look ! Another mf…. speculating
> Love the arguments he gibes for selling it…
> 
> ...


Such a fucking twat. There should be some sort of algorithm that checks this stuff and wont allow you to add such an insane markup to shit like this. Genuinely makes my blood boil, I hope he trips.


----------



## LCW (Dec 9, 2022)

Typical flipper looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 9, 2022)

I always figured the Tool fanbase would produce some high wage earners. Something about the aesthetic says “Jung-inspired alt-metal dentist”.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2022)

Of course they had to have some goofy ass catch with the Epi version. Can't just have a standard aged teardrop silverburst.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 12, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Of course they had to have some goofy ass catch with the Epi version. Can't just have a standard aged teardrop silverburst.



I think the last run of them won’t have the graphic, but I read it on the internet so take it with a grain of salt. 

I’m absolutely snagging one of these. I’ve wanted a Silverburst for a while now and while I’m not a huge LP fan, I do love Customs but I’m particularly fond of the older Silverbursts after they’ve faded. I LOVE that green/gold color the silver turns to. 

This actually worked out really well for me; I was going to buy a Norlin-era Silverburst last year but they announced the AJ model and the prices skyrocketed over night, so I bought 5 mid-priced guitars with the money I was going to blow on a Silverburst, now I can get one for $1200 and still have 5 other guitars!

There was a great review someone put out last week, directly comparing it to a Norlin-era LPC he owned and it was a favorable review. Really, nothing bad at all. So far the only gripes I’ve heard about these is the fretwork, with them having a squarer profile than round. 

The next run goes on sale Feb 14th, I don’t really care about the graphic at all, I’ll never see it. If it does bother me or they prove to be something worth a lot to someone else, I’ll just flip it or trade it for a non-graphic one. 

Very curious what these prices are going to look like after all the runs are out. Scalpers are trying to get over $2K for them on Reverb but I think the highest priced one that’s actually sold was $1750, that price is only going to go down the more available they become.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 12, 2022)

And with some car troubles, there goes my Adam Jones epi this year  probably good thing that zZounds sold out the second I go to put it in my cart.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 30, 2022)

beerandbeards said:


> View media item 3897
> I just got this and I’m a fan of what Epiphone is currently doing. Fit and finish is great. If you can’t wait for the AJ Epiphone, I’d recommend this one


I have the Cantrell Wino Epiphone. I thought I would hate it and A/B'd it against the Cantrell Prophecy, both of which were in a local GC upon release. I really did not like the Prophecy; I hate Fishman's for one, but the tuning wasn't very stable (and it was set up correctly), and it felt odd being a 25.5 LP. Love the finish and binding, though. But the Wino stayed in tune perfectly, the pickups were actually good for the AIC sound, so I bought the thing on site. They even price matched a lower price from an online dealer. I've changed the pickups to the 498/490 Gibson's (had to redo the entire harness because of those stupid direct connectors), added the Fishman Powerbridge and control pot, and it's a banger. Kudos to Epiphone.

I held out for these Adam Jones Epiphones, but I don't care about the art or fanboy price gouging. If I end up with one someday at the MSRP, cool. If not, I'm going to keep hunting a real Norlin era LP Custom aged the way I want. I got to play the NOS Gibson AJ model in Sam Ash Tampa; it was cool but could not stay in tune (Gotoh locking pegs will fix that), and honestly didn't blow me away. Not worth $13,999 (it's dropped to $11,999, but still double the MSRP). A 59 or 60 R9 sound and feel better and cost a lot less, FWIW. Silverbursts that are well used/aged have dropped a bit, so that's a more reasonable goal to get me to where I want. I'd be changing pickups and adding the Fishman piezo system, so "original parts" purists can GTFO. If I ever wanted the custom shop Cantrell, I'd go the same route and buy a used 90s or better a Norlin Wino and copy the CS specs. Age it my clumsy ass myself.

I guess I'm floating into the bigger discussion of over-priced Gibson artist guitars. I think they are cool and it's killer to ahve something signed, but honestly for the money, it's just not worth it. I say that as a player. I have an old JEM that had all original electronics and was from the original run that used the actual curtains from Steve Vai's parent's house in Long Island for the body wrap. I even got to meet Steve and got him to not only sign it, but jam on it at a sound check (G3 Tour). Cool as it is as a collectable, I have swapped pickups a few times, had the pots fixed, etc. Why? Because I play it and wanted to make it my own sound. I had a guy appraise it for kicks and he was livid that I "ruined" it. It still holds pretty good value but I'm never parting with it. So, who cares? The new artist lines are cool like I said but there is an obvious mystique inflation tax hanging on the price tag, even before they hit the used market. This limited release thing is tiresome and seems aimed at pleasing collectors by keeping a high market value afterwards, instead of Gibson actually profiting on cranking out what people want in greater number. Boggles my mind. Maintaining brand cloute for mass market companies is cringe worthy (BC Rich, I'm knife handing directly at you).


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 30, 2022)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I have the Cantrell Wino Epiphone. I thought I would hate it and A/B'd it against the Cantrell Prophecy, both of which were in a local GC upon release. I really did not like the Prophecy; I hate Fishman's for one, but the tuning wasn't very stable (and it was set up correctly), and it felt odd being a 25.5 LP. Love the finish and binding, though. But the Wino stayed in tune perfectly, the pickups were actually good for the AIC sound, so I bought the thing on site. They even price matched a lower price from an online dealer. I've changed the pickups to the 498/490 Gibson's (had to redo the entire harness because of those stupid direct connectors), added the Fishman Powerbridge and control pot, and it's a banger. Kudos to Epiphone.
> 
> I held out for these Adam Jones Epiphones, but I don't care about the art or fanboy price gouging. If I end up with one someday at the MSRP, cool. If not, I'm going to keep hunting a real Norlin era LP Custom aged the way I want. I got to play the NOS Gibson AJ model in Sam Ash Tampa; it was cool but could not stay in tune (Gotoh locking pegs will fix that), and honestly didn't blow me away. Not worth $13,999 (it's dropped to $11,999, but still double the MSRP). A 59 or 60 R9 sound and feel better and cost a lot less, FWIW. Silverbursts that are well used/aged have dropped a bit, so that's a more reasonable goal to get me to where I want. I'd be changing pickups and adding the Fishman piezo system, so "original parts" purists can GTFO. If I ever wanted the custom shop Cantrell, I'd go the same route and buy a used 90s or better a Norlin Wino and copy the CS specs. Age it my clumsy ass myself.
> 
> I guess I'm floating into the bigger discussion of over-priced Gibson artist guitars. I think they are cool and it's killer to ahve something signed, but honestly for the money, it's just not worth it. I say that as a player. I have an old JEM that had all original electronics and was from the original run that used the actual curtains from Steve Vai's parent's house in Long Island for the body wrap. I even got to meet Steve and got him to not only sign it, but jam on it at a sound check (G3 Tour). Cool as it is as a collectable, I have swapped pickups a few times, had the pots fixed, etc. Why? Because I play it and wanted to make it my own sound. I had a guy appraise it for kicks and he was livid that I "ruined" it. It still holds pretty good value but I'm never parting with it. So, who cares? The new artist lines are cool like I said but there is an obvious mystique inflation tax hanging on the price tag, even before they hit the used market. This limited release thing is tiresome and seems aimed at pleasing collectors by keeping a high market value afterwards, instead of Gibson actually profiting on cranking out what people want in greater number. Boggles my mind. Maintaining brand cloute for mass market companies is cringe worthy (BC Rich, I'm knife handing directly at you).



Damn that’s a rad story about the JEM!

I’m in the camp that doesn’t like the AJ Epi artwork. If it was just an Epiphone aged Silverburst like AJ without the artwork I’d like to own one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 30, 2022)

beerandbeards said:


> Damn that’s a rad story about the JEM!
> 
> I’m in the camp that doesn’t like the AJ Epi artwork. If it was just an Epiphone aged Silverburst like AJ without the artwork I’d like to own one.


Those are coming. But when (prob last) and it better be more than 800.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 31, 2022)

From what I hear the non art series will be last and probably won't drop til 2024. I also heard that it won't be limited and speculation is that it will be cheaper. I got a bees and it had a bunch of flaws and it went back. Now I'm waiting on the next which is the Berserker, which probably will be the coolest one.


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 3, 2023)

I just saw a reseller on Reverb listing the Epi sig for more than what some of Adam’s Gibson Standards go for used - $2500. Yowzahh


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 3, 2023)

yellowv said:


> From what I hear the non art series will be last and probably won't drop til 2024. I also heard that it won't be limited and speculation is that it will be cheaper. I got a bees and it had a bunch of flaws and it went back. Now I'm waiting on the next which is the Berserker, which probably will be the coolest one.



What flaws did it have? I’m definitely going to try to snag the next one when it comes out. I’m also in Ft Lauderdale, where about down here are ya?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 3, 2023)

I have the Epi AJ VoB. I really like it. When I change the strings I'll install Gotoh locking tuners. 

Funny (kinda) story though...

Sweetwater just shipped me a Gibson AJ Standard. The funny (not really) part is I never even ordered one of those. I wanted the original LPC but didn't get one. I asked to get on the list for an Epiphone LPC back in May 2021. Apparently I didn't make the cut for Sweetwater's allotment of the VoB (thankfully I got one from GC). 

Although I was very persistent about wanting some of the AJ stuff, I never preordered a Gibson Standard. I'll assume there was some confusion but I always ask them to call me to confirm before shipping anything I've preordered (I might have changed my mind, have a different financial situation, be out of town, etc.). No call this time. Just an email saying a standard shipped out. And a receipt showing they charged me the $3,000+.

I've heard lots of reviews raving about that guitar but I don't need it and definitely don't want to spend $3k on it, especially when the Epi sates my Tool-fanboy desires for an AJ sig.


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 4, 2023)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I have the Epi AJ VoB. I really like it. When I change the strings I'll install Gotoh locking tuners.
> 
> Funny (kinda) story though...
> 
> ...


I’d definitely have questions for Sweetwater, but I guess you could always return it for your money back. Hopefully they don’t give you a fuss about it if that’s what you decide. 

I played the Epi and the Gibson at the same shop last month. Both were great. Actually liked the pickups in the Epi (don’t remember what they were or if they were the same as the Gibson). Overall, the Gibson was much better build quality. But at half the price (retail) the Epi was an awesome value.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I have the Epi AJ VoB. I really like it. When I change the strings I'll install Gotoh locking tuners.
> 
> Funny (kinda) story though...
> 
> ...



That’s pretty crazy, depending on the timing, that could totally fuck up my bank account if that happened to me!

When you got the Epi through GC, did you pre-order it or happen to call the day they went on sale?

I want to get on some kind of list if possible but haven’t heard anyone discussing that and since the staff at my GC barely knows what guitar picks are, I don’t think I’ll have much luck calling them.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 4, 2023)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I have the Epi AJ VoB. I really like it. When I change the strings I'll install Gotoh locking tuners.
> 
> Funny (kinda) story though...
> 
> ...


If you ever consider moving that VoB and didn't smoke crack before you thought about it, please shoot a dude a message over here


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

@Deadpool_25, you can smoke crack then hit me up, I won’t judge.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 4, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> That’s pretty crazy, depending on the timing, that could totally fuck up my bank account if that happened to me!
> 
> When you got the Epi through GC, did you pre-order it or happen to call the day they went on sale?
> 
> I want to get on some kind of list if possible but haven’t heard anyone discussing that and since the staff at my GC barely knows what guitar picks are, I don’t think I’ll have much luck calling them.


I got lucky and saw a post that GC had them available. I immediately ordered. I actually expected them to cancel it and email me that it was sold out but it arrived.



CanserDYI said:


> If you ever consider moving that VoB and didn't smoke crack before you thought about it, please shoot a dude a message over here





RevDrucifer said:


> @Deadpool_25, you can smoke crack then hit me up, I won’t judge.


I don't plan on selling it but with all the other versions coming out you never know. Of the art I've seen (which is mostly educated guesses) I like the VoB best. I'm pretty sure they're also going to do a version with no artwork. There's speculation that MIGHT not be a limited release.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I got lucky and saw a post that GC had them available. I immediately ordered. I actually expected them to cancel it and email me that it was sold out but it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on selling it but with all the other versions coming out you never know. Of the art I've seen (which is mostly educated guesses) I like the VoB best. I'm pretty sure they're also going to do a version with no artwork. There's speculation that MIGHT not be a limited release.



Yeah, I think I’m going to snag an artwork version and then try to trade it for a non-artwork version once they’re released unless it plays _really _damn well. The art is not appealing to me at all and I’m sure there are some Tool fans that would rather have it more than me.

I’ll just be pissed if I missed out on these ’cuz I’m not paying scalper prices.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 4, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> What flaws did it have? I’m definitely going to try to snag the next one when it comes out. I’m also in Ft Lauderdale, where about down here are ya?


Had a spot where the binding was separated from the top and there was a gap, also the jack plate was corroded and you couldn't even plug a cord into it, it would just bottom out about 3/4 of the way in. Also a huge tool mark on the 24th fret.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2023)

yellowv said:


> Had a spot where the binding was separated from the top and there was a gap, also the jack plate was corroded and you couldn't even plug a cord into it, it would just bottom out about 3/4 of the way in. Also a huge tool mark on the 24th fret.



That’s the third or fourth time I’ve heard about the jack thing. That’s jacked up!


----------



## yellowv (Jan 4, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> That’s the third or fourth time I’ve heard about the jack thing. That’s jacked up!


I mean if the guitar wasn't covered it flaws I would have fixed the jack but at that point I was like "yeah fuck this thing". Hopefully the next one will be better for me. If not I give up. I have buddies that have gotten them and they are perfect so hopefully I got a lemon.


----------

